# I want to Switch Machines! No More SWF Embroidery Machines!!



## stitchbystitch (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, my name is Simon, and I have been using SWF equipment since 2008, and have been happy with it over all, up until recently. I had a malfunction with my embroidery machine during day time hours at my place of business. The machine started to read Error 202, so I tried to connect with SWF’s customer service department to get some help with this issue, only to find that this company has the most horrendous customer service of any company I’ve ever done business with. Their customer service representatives bounced me back and forth like a ping pong ball, and were very standoffish with me at all points of contact. Finally I got in touch with 2 service technicians who seemed like they knew what they were doing. They told me my X/Y board was the problem, is broken and needs to be replaced. The part alone was $1300, but not only that, they tell me that this part that I just spent over $1000 on needs to be installed by an SWF technician within one week. So I look to find the closest service technician in my area and the closest is Ohio or Illinois, and that it will be an estimated $800 for the service technician to come out!! It is a very simple process to change the board by the way, so I changed the X/Y board on my own, and believe it or not, the machine STILL read Error 202 after I changed the board. So then I spend another entire week trying to reconnect with the service technician who sent me the wrong part to fix my machine, only to have my calls ignored. FINALLY, I reconnected with the tech and he sent me to the Parts Department only to be told that they cannot help me or return the wrong part that they sent me already! So to top it all off, I finally get the part that I need, only to run into another problem with this company in the delivery aspect of things! This was a Friday and they told me they could have it to me by the next day, and that was 4 DAYS AGO!! Still waiting on my correct part to be delivered to me. This company has SERIOUS flaws in customer service and in product knowledge of THEIR OWN PRODUCTS!! So now, I am looking for a new machine, and a new company to deal with that actually cares for their customer and their long term business. Like I said, I used to like SWF. Now I believe they’re one of the worst companies to purchase a product from on the planet. Who can help me find a new company with a good quality machine, good customer service, and a company who cares!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

stitchbystitch said:


> Hello, my name is Simon, and I have been using SWF equipment since 2008, and have been happy with it over all, up until recently. I had a malfunction with my embroidery machine during day time hours at my place of business. The machine started to read Error 202, so I tried to connect with SWF’s customer service department to get some help with this issue, only to find that this company has the most horrendous customer service of any company I’ve ever done business with. Their customer service representatives bounced me back and forth like a ping pong ball, and were very standoffish with me at all points of contact. Finally I got in touch with 2 service technicians who seemed like they knew what they were doing. They told me my X/Y board was the problem, is broken and needs to be replaced. The part alone was $1300, but not only that, they tell me that this part that I just spent over $1000 on needs to be installed by an SWF technician within one week. So I look to find the closest service technician in my area and the closest is Ohio or Illinois, and that it will be an estimated $800 for the service technician to come out!! It is a very simple process to change the board by the way, so I changed the X/Y board on my own, and believe it or not, the machine STILL read Error 202 after I changed the board. So then I spend another entire week trying to reconnect with the service technician who sent me the wrong part to fix my machine, only to have my calls ignored. FINALLY, I reconnected with the tech and he sent me to the Parts Department only to be told that they cannot help me or return the wrong part that they sent me already! So to top it all off, I finally get the part that I need, only to run into another problem with this company in the delivery aspect of things! This was a Friday and they told me they could have it to me by the next day, and that was 4 DAYS AGO!! Still waiting on my correct part to be delivered to me. This company has SERIOUS flaws in customer service and in product knowledge of THEIR OWN PRODUCTS!! So now, I am looking for a new machine, and a new company to deal with that actually cares for their customer and their long term business. Like I said, I used to like SWF. Now I believe they’re one of the worst companies to purchase a product from on the planet. Who can help me find a new company with a good quality machine, good customer service, and a company who cares!


I am sorry to hear about your problems. I am a SWF Tech and a Dealer. Is there any way I can help you with this situation.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent you a pm as well. I can help you with other brands as well.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are you located? Maybe someone uses a tech they really like that services your area.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, that is how SWF operates. In our case, they at least sent me a couple of boards and accepted them as returns when they did not fix the problem but our machine was still under the electronics warranty at the time. We ended up buying a Y motor from them and paying a tech to install it even though I had already removed the motor to try to find a cheaper replacement. If the tech they recommended installed it and it didn't correct the problem, they would take it back. In the end, all I cared about at the time was getting the machine back up and running. Tech came, had the motor in in about 15 minutes and it fixed the problem....


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

EmbroidTek said:


> I am sorry to hear about your problems. I am a SWF Tech and a Dealer. Is there any way I can help you with this situation.


Haven't heard back from you? Has the issue been resolved? By other brands I mean if you have different brands in your shop. I am familiar with a lot of brands and can help you if that is your true desire if you really wanna switch. I think you may have got a bad opinion from another Tech perhaps or someone who isn't SWF Certified. I have had no issues with SWF customer service or parts and my customers are happy with them as well. I am sorry if you have had a bad experience.


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

stitchbystitch said:


> Hello, my name is Simon, and I have been using SWF equipment since 2008, and have been happy with it over all, up until recently. I had a malfunction with my embroidery machine during day time hours at my place of business. The machine started to read Error 202, so I tried to connect with SWF’s customer service department to get some help with this issue, only to find that this company has the most horrendous customer service of any company I’ve ever done business with. Their customer service representatives bounced me back and forth like a ping pong ball, and were very standoffish with me at all points of contact. Finally I got in touch with 2 service technicians who seemed like they knew what they were doing. They told me my X/Y board was the problem, is broken and needs to be replaced. The part alone was $1300, but not only that, they tell me that this part that I just spent over $1000 on needs to be installed by an SWF technician within one week. So I look to find the closest service technician in my area and the closest is Ohio or Illinois, and that it will be an estimated $800 for the service technician to come out!! It is a very simple process to change the board by the way, so I changed the X/Y board on my own, and believe it or not, the machine STILL read Error 202 after I changed the board. So then I spend another entire week trying to reconnect with the service technician who sent me the wrong part to fix my machine, only to have my calls ignored. FINALLY, I reconnected with the tech and he sent me to the Parts Department only to be told that they cannot help me or return the wrong part that they sent me already! So to top it all off, I finally get the part that I need, only to run into another problem with this company in the delivery aspect of things! This was a Friday and they told me they could have it to me by the next day, and that was 4 DAYS AGO!! Still waiting on my correct part to be delivered to me. This company has SERIOUS flaws in customer service and in product knowledge of THEIR OWN PRODUCTS!! So now, I am looking for a new machine, and a new company to deal with that actually cares for their customer and their long term business. Like I said, I used to like SWF. Now I believe they’re one of the worst companies to purchase a product from on the planet. Who can help me find a new company with a good quality machine, good customer service, and a company who cares!


Where are you located I know a tech here locally that is great and knows swf machines.


----------

